# Kato EMD SD45 for sale



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I made a rookie mistake and purchased a N scale Kato EMD SD45. I can return it but it was on sale as a discontinued item so if anyone in the Washington D.C. area is interested for $65 it would cover my cost and save me from returning it. I intended to by HO as I have nothing N scale.


----------



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

What railroad is the engine from?


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

It is a Santa Fe #5396


----------

